# Looking v10



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Im looking at getting a bigger truck next year. I plow with a blazer now and love it. I have an opportunity to get an 2000 with a 6.8
with 90k miles on it. I know the owner. And the maintenance maintenance was done on it all the time. It as no mods. 
It a quad cab xlt swb. It is a farm truck. I can get the truck for 10k. This is what I need to know. Good bad run a way. Get it, what go's
out on them. Thanks for the in put guy's 
ps it will be just for my commercial lots next year.

I love my Z


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the early 2000 trucks did have afew probs. 2000-2003 is about the years im talking about. The main issues would be the head gaskets. they started to weap oil on the exh. side by the fire walls. I have only done a few v-10's compared to dozens of v-8s. But there were more v-8s in our area too. The other issues I have heard about is the lower ends going out, but thats been on mill trucks for the most part. The spark plug coils were always going out as well. All and all,,,its a good motor and its a good year, not to many problems its the later ones that had the plug blowing out issues.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

I've got an '01 with about 260K km's on it, (or a little more than 160K miles) and have never had any issues with the motor. I had to replace the AC clutch/pulley this year, (bearings puked), a wheel seal, brakes, a muffler, and the steering box once. 

Price wise, in this area, that's high, but no idea in your area. The one issue I've found is that due to a shortage of them around, it's hard to get a decent price comparison.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Im in Indiana from what I have read and seen it about right. I see more diesel and thw 5.4 what is the fuel mileage like. This is for next year. Right now trucks are more. Spring may be a better time to look 

I love my Z


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

mpg,,,,not really that good,,but for power, its better then the v-8s. take a look at the exh manifolds too. they tend to rust out do to no inner fender protectors


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

I have 2 f250 5.4 liters a 02 and a 03 the 03 blew a plug at 50000 and was repaired wrong and took out the #7 cyl.no problems with the 02. now for the 00 350 v 10 the 2 rear passenger side coils burn out from water leaking on them the manifold studs are a problem just put shorty headers on with stainles bolts.this is my personal truck probably the best truck I have ever owned.If the price is right buy it.I think 10 gs is a little steep on it though.That truck will pass anything on the road,But a gas station.Just my .02 worth


----------



## castlerock1 (Dec 10, 2011)

good trucks. i had a 99 5.4 with 162k and I barely had anything go on it but a couple coil packs and regular wear and tear. over a year ago I picked up an 03 6.8 v10 and it now has 178k and i plowed last year with it with ease. the mpg's suck but it was a good price and i figured it would be less stressed than a v8 so I don't worry so much about mileage.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Im from Indiana too and $10k seems a little high for that truck too, if you look around you can find that truck for around $8k. Maybe do some shopping around for a better price... But I digress, My v10 is in an excursion, same wheel base as what youre looking at though, and I absolutley love it. Ive had it for 3 years now and its been quite reliable and has all the power youll ever need from a gas engine. I run out of traction before power when plowing. Only issues Ive had are a few coil packs either blowing out or just going bad. My dad has an 04 f250 v10 and has only had the coil pack issue once and had to replace the fuel pump also. As far as fuel milage youll see 12-14 on the freeway, but plowing is a differant story. But no truck will see even decent mileage while plowing.... think of it this way, you may only get 3 or 4 miles per gallon while plowing but how much money are you making per mile of plowing?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

DONT ahhhh. i get 7.2 mpg average in our V10. might as well throw the gas station in the bed.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

My s10 blazer gets 16 on freeway. And 10 with a plow. Just looking for next year.

I love my Z


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

H&HPropertyMait;1378163 said:


> DONT ahhhh. i get 7.2 mpg average in our V10. might as well throw the gas station in the bed.


My 99 f250 v10 gets 7.5mpg towing a 7k lb enclosed around town. But my 03 f350 with 7.3l only gets 10mpg. With diesel being 60cents more a gallon the v10 still comes out ahead. I do get 16mpg in the v10 on the highway though empty. I normally only average 130 miles on a 28 gal tank. So gotta remember that.

I have had my v10 for 3 years and love it. I will not go without one for a long while. It is nice being able to jump in it and just go in the winter instead of waiting for the diesel to warm up. It will tow just about anything you throw at it and it wont cost a fortune.

Is it the same as a diesel, no. Is it better than a v8, hell yes. And gets close the same mileage as a v8 in a f250.

As far as price, talk him down to 8 and you might have a deal. But pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your 7.3 only getting 10? That's low. Any mods? Intake exhaust? chip?


----------



## castlerock1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I paid 7 for mine. It had 152,000 miles though and was a 2003 crew cab with the Lariat package. It was my first auto purchase on ebay. I live in Ohio and saw the truck for sale in Florida and thought the price was a little to good to be true, but there were some things that needed replaced(hood, dents pulled, and new tires) but I was about to go to a wedding and bid on it. When I came back I was the winner and said, Oh **** to my wife. I think I just bought a truck. She took a look, liked it and I had a friend down there do a thorough check over and flew down the following weekend and drove it back. And what a great truck it has been. Yeh the diesels are a little tougher and sound pretty mean, but I don't have to stress about some big money repairs like you do with a deisel. Oh and when plowing I'm usually averaging 5.5 to 7, but on the heavy wet snows I have seen it get down to 3.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Great motor, my dad has 260,000 miles on it and hasn't done anything other then normal maintaence. He plows and pulls a trailer everyday with it too.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

dieselss;1378346 said:


> Your 7.3 only getting 10? That's low. Any mods? Intake exhaust? chip?


Yep, straight piped, tuned and intake. Its a DRW with a 1klb flatbed on it. It tows a 20' loaded parachute(enclosed trailer) around a small town. So yea, 10mpg is all I get. Only get 8mpg plowing  And most i got was 14mpg on the highway empty. Never ran a full tank through of just driving around town, so idk about that.

I love driving my diesel, but my v10 is a blast too. Spins the tires anytime i wish and will put ya back in the seat when you smash the skinny.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

maelawncare;1378944 said:


> Yep, straight piped, tuned and intake. Its a DRW with a 1klb flatbed on it. It tows a 20' loaded parachute(enclosed trailer) around a small town. So yea, 10mpg is all I get. Only get 8mpg plowing  And most i got was 14mpg on the highway empty. Never ran a full tank through of just driving around town, so idk about that.
> 
> I love driving my diesel, but my v10 is a blast too. Spins the tires anytime i wish and will put ya back in the seat when you smash the skinny.


It sounds like his driving style is the main culprit for low fuel mileage numbers...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

gotsnow?;1380131 said:


> It sounds like his driving style is the main culprit for low fuel mileage numbers...


LOL.

Actually, I drove a 7.3L dually dump around for a couple of summers now with a trailer on the ass, and all it really gets is 10-12 unmodded. I'm not driving that rough either, but I'm not moving at a snail's pace.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Im a happy man well kinda. I found my next truck its an 03f250 v10 56k on it for 13500 it never had a plow on it nor a 5th wheel. 
Its a crew cab FX4. No rust newer skins. Im going to take it for a spin today after work. If I like it ill pick it up. Cash in hand ill offer him 13
for it cash talks. Thanks for all the help guys.

I love my Z


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

blazer2plower;1411864 said:


> Im a happy man well kinda. I found my next truck its an 03f250 v10 56k on it for 13500 it never had a plow on it nor a 5th wheel.
> Its a crew cab FX4. No rust newer skins. Im going to take it for a spin today after work. If I like it ill pick it up. Cash in hand ill offer him 13
> for it cash talks. Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> I love my Z


If you have cash in hand go in at $12k or $12500. He probably listed it for $13500 expecting $13k out of it, but when you flash the cash in his face he'll go lower. I promise


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Will do and next year a new plow. thanks for the info. Its going to snow this weekend they say 5+ ill go with 2" have a great day.

I love my Z


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

look at the manifold bolts, very big problem with rusting/shearing bolts up to 2003. its $900-$1200 on avg for the repair...fyi-ford had updated ss bolts to replace the originals.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

you can actually see the fuel gauge lowering while driving to walmart


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I went to look at I am not going to get it I was 20min early. I am glad I did it has a slight nock in it. I told him I was not interested the 
nock did go away after a few minutes. the oil was way to dark. Like it was 10000 miles old. The trans stunk. I talked to the owner his 
son drove it. From the way it sounds. It was road hard and put away wet. Ill just keep my eyes open in the spring. And see whats out thete for now thanks. And ill look at the manifold bolts on other one's thanks for thr fyi. 

I love my Z


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

good move . check ebay .


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I get 16mpg on my blazer zr2 12 with my plow. And as far as gas prices go. I cant change that. I want a truck I can put works 11000 backhoe on and go. My pet peve is 1/2 trucks with a 20ft trailer and 3 scags and a walk behind and a butt load of other stuff and its
to much for the truck. And they bit&& that the truck sucks. They all have pros and cons. Chevys frames crack. Dodges trannys are 
week. Fords the beds rust. Just my 2 cents. I dont want a diesel and the 5.4 just seems to small. ill go big block and be happy.

I love my Z


----------

